# Hello from Wellington New Zealand



## Isis (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi there!

Hoping to meet some new people and engage in discussion.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jun 12, 2011)

welcome to the boards!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!!


----------



## Beathard (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Traveling Man (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to the boards. Love your lodges in Kiwi country!


----------



## Joseph_OConnor (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome! Hope you find both wisdom and fellowship!


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome brother.  Please engage.


----------



## HghDnsty (Jun 15, 2011)

*welcome from across the pond.*

Welcome brother.


----------



## kwilbourn (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome to the boards.


----------

